# Something to get up the motivation levels.



## spud




----------



## spud

Oh well maybe not, thems the breaks as they say.


----------



## seasoned

I enjoyed watching the clip, thanks.


----------



## Yondanchris

very cool, smooth draws and great special effects!! 

Chris


----------



## t01880

Wow...really creative stuff. Thanks!

Just curious...what kind of camera and software did you use?


----------



## spud

Thank you one & all for the kind words.

I just use a crappy old cannon video recorder ( 2 or 3 yrs old now) & edit the footage with the free version of movie maker.


----------



## terryl965

Man I wish I could do that


----------



## Tanaka

I like very much, that was superb. Nice technique and very well put together video.


----------



## OzPaul

Cool video! i had actually seen this on YouTube before i found this thread


----------

